# video card x1550 512 mb overclocking..please help



## florido411 (Mar 14, 2009)

hi guys i wanna overclock my video card to the maximum that it can be oveclocked but one that is still compatible with my old system without requiring an additional cooling system...please give me a step by step guide..tnks.

here is my system:
ati saphire x1550 512 mb 
intel core 2 duo 2.8 ghz 1066 fsb
tornado 750 watts psu
2 gb ram
asus p5sd2-vm motherboard

your help would be appreciated tnks.


----------

